# Where to find personalized golf bags



## bbender (Jan 27, 2013)

I have seen these in golf course pro shops...usually the bag has the name of the head pro. I use cobra equipment and would love to get a cobra bag with my name personalized on it. Do I need to special order it somehow, or is there any way to take the cobra bag I have now and get my name embroidered onto it? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't speak for Cobra in particular, but there are a few manufacturers I've seen in the various websites like Watts, Golfsmith,Golf Galaxy and so on. Basically they offer imprinted bags, the same as offered by the manufacturer, but for about $20 more. I noticed it was available for a PING bag I recently looked at.

Outside of it being available from a manufacturer, I'd just ask if a store like those mentioned if they know anyone who can put your name on your bag. I'd be surprised if they hadn't been asked before.

I never did it to my bag, but the whole ball pocket on my Burton bag comes off. If I had wanted to unzip it and send it in with the form they provided when I bought it, I could have had my name stitched on my bag. I'm not quite what I could have done without a ball pocket for the 3 weeks it would have taken, (I was playing a lot more then), but it never bothered me enough to worry about it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My friends would ridicule me, and I think I'd deserve it, if I ever considered such a thing. I have no interest posing as if I was Tiger or Rory.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I always wonder about golf bags on ebay, the ones someone put their name on. How the hell do they sell a bag with a name on it to someone else?

I wouldn't mind having my name on my bag just as a theft deterrant. We've had a few sets stolen from the bag rack outside our course and we put up a sign telling people not to take their eye off their stuff.

Unfortunately, we realized a lot of stuff stopped disappearing when an employee was fired some months ago. It was really a shame, because I liked the guy, but we suspect he was taking stuff from people's bags.


----------

